# Where to buy tubes online?



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Never done it before... is there a Canadian site where I can get them so I can avoid custom duty shit? I'm a tube-swappin' noob, but I've got some videos that tell me everythin' about it (a couple by some Gerald Weber character, really helpful). 

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

The tube store - www.thetubestore.com

You should see an add for them every now and then on this site.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Hah, never really payed attention to those. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Gear Pig (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll be the first to admit, the Tube Store has some excellent prices, the store I managed for 2 years was a THD dealer, and we couldn't compare with their prices!!!! They were selling Univalves for OUR cost!!!! Scary, but part of the reason all the smaller stores have to close up... But they have great deals!!
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## amphead (Jan 9, 2007)

BIG +1 for www.thetubestore.com. I buy all my tubes from them. Great support. Great prices.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I just bought some tubes from "The Tone Shop". Very competitive prices and he delivers right to your door (in the GTA)- included in the price, so for me it worked out cheaper than "The Tube Store", which charges in USD and you have to pay GST, and PST if in Ontario and delivery charge.


----------



## amphead (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey Tarbender,

What are the coordinates for The Tone Shop?

Thanks!


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

I just checked prices on a tube im looking for (7868) and the prices t the Tube Store were ludicrous.Much better deals on Fleabay.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Amphead, this is the email address: [email protected] and the fellows name is Glen Paron. I can't find his website but if you email him, he'll send you a price list. I found him to be cheaper than the Tube Store which I've shopped at several times and they are good also.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

gerald guerrero said:


> I just checked prices on a tube im looking for (7868) and the prices t the Tube Store were ludicrous.Much better deals on Fleabay.


Apples and oranges, Gerald!

The 7868 had not been made by anyone for years. Now one and only one company is making this tube, to my knowledge.

Although it's a great tube I think it may have come out near the end of the tube era without enough time to get popular, like the 8417. Bogen used it sometimes in their PA amps.

So on Fleabay we see used 7868s going for not too bad a price because they simply aren't that much in demand. Of course, you're getting a used tube. You're trusting the seller to have tested it correctly (he may not be a cheat, just ignorant but sincere!) and you have no way to guess how much life is left in it.

If you need a new tube today you have only one source. Supply and demand, my friend. I still think the tube is cost-effective. A Bogen converted to guitar amp service will deliver over 40 watts with just 2 7868s. I modded one single 7868 Bogen into a 15 watt class A blues dynamo and the player just loves it!

The 7868 doesn't need a lot of drive. Like EL84s, the usual preamp circuit will deliver more than enough signal for that classic Plexi power-amp distortion. $50 a pair seems reasonable to me.

:rockon2: :rockon: evilGuitar:


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the great info. Wild Bill. I thought the 50 bucks was for a single tube. yes, thats about what they -a pair-are going for , the EH, that is. My friend built me a Bogen, and thats what I need the tubes for.


Wild Bill said:


> Apples and oranges, Gerald!
> 
> The 7868 had not been made by anyone for years. Now one and only one company is making this tube, to my knowledge.
> 
> ...


----------

